# Most Humble Greetings from the Great State of California



## acjohnson53 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Behold and how beautiful it is for Brethrens and Sisters to dwell together in unity......Let us have a beautiful week......Always remember to look to the EAST....*


----------



## NY.Light.II (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool profile pic


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 19, 2016)

u in the East I'm in the West, all we need is a brother in South and a brother at the door, we might can do something up in here.....


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2016)

NY.Light.II said:


> Cool profile pic


I had the exact same thought


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 26, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> u in the East I'm in the West, all we need is a brother in South and a brother at the door, we might can do something up in here.....


I'm in the south JW Friendly Lodge 436 Wabasso FL MWUGLofFL LOL lets do this lol


----------

